# Ajuda com udev

## cellexpert

Pessoal...

Estou tentando deixar meu kernel minimalista, acredito que removi algo excencial para o udev funcionar corretamente.

Durante o boot, é exibido uns erros e como podem perceber, eu alterei o tempo de esperar para 2 segundos para que ele não ficasse "travado" na tela de boot.

Alguem sabe me dizer o que eu preciso habilitar no kernel, ou se eu posso tirar o udev da inicialização ?

Uma das alterações que fiz foi alterar os filesystem de [M] para [*] pois a idea inicial era deixar o kernel bem enxuto, sem módulos ou dispositivos desnecessario habilitado. 

Segue a imagem com o erros:

http://img339.imageshack.us/i/p4150023f.jpg/

Obrigado!

----------

